# White Kid Scours?



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

UGH! Lost a doeling the day before yesterday. She was completely normal and I was gone all day Friday from 7-10...she was dead when we got home. Severe diarrhea it looks like, but she hadn't had it that morning or the night before and was normal, peppy, etc. Had dark eyelids even in death. 

I treat preventatively for cocci with Sulmet. Still thinking this is cocci. Threw out my bottle and bought a new one. I've been treating the remaining kids (two bucklings) yesterday and today. The littlest one has severe scours, has had them since I found his sister dead. The larger boy has soft poo but you wouldn't know it if you didn't watch him go potty. If it isn't better by tomorrow morning I'm getting Albon instead.

Been treating them both with Sulmet, Scourhalt, Pepto and Probios. Littlest boy is getting electrolytes from Manna Pro as well. He has been getting 8 ccs of Pepto every six hours and isn't a big kid. His poop was pretty much tinted water and he was having bowel movements every couple of minutes where-in he would strain and sometimes cry. He is now acting normal, perky...nibbling on sticks, running about and his appetite is very strong. His poo is not solid even with all the meds and Pepto. Its pasty and thick green slime at this point but he isn't passing much at a time or very often anymore. More concerning is that there are soft white chunks occasionally being passed. They are 6 weeks old. Wormed two weeks ago with Ivermec Injectable but I gave them some Safeguard yesterday as well. What the heck? 

All I can think to keep doing is treating for cocci, bacteria such as Ecoli and supporting the really goopy one with electrolytes and some vitamin gel. They are not getting grain right now as they haven't really been interested and have free choice hay and momma produces well. Up to date on vaccines and have access to Purina minerals 24/7 and fresh water.

Have heard that there have been people in my area and in Northern California suddenly losing kids this week and last with little to no warning. Is there such thing as super cocci? I wonder if the weather changes have brought this on? It was SO wet here the last couple of months and then the last few weeks the temperature has increased 20 degrees all at once but we've still have a scattering of rain and thunderstorms. So now its muggy and the ground is still a bit soggy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost the baby so suddenly :hug: 

I am leaning towards a E Coli infection, getting them on a tetracycline med will help, as far as cocci... Sulmet and Albon are the same med, DiMethox too... I find it a difficult thing to think that this is cocci, can you have a fecal done? The foamy green diarrhea really makes me think this is not a cocci overload.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have both kids on LA200 since yesterday. Giving them 1/2 cc a day. Didn't know if it would help but thought I'd cover all the bases in case they have an infection of some sort. I really don't think it is cocci either, especially since I treat all kids with Sulmet at 3 and 7 weeks. Their pen isn't dirty or anything, but once the little guy stops having such messy poop and shedding whatever is causing this so bad I am moving them to another pen so there is no re-infection.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Could the white chunks be tapeworm segments? You did just use safeguard so they would be shedding tapes...


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

It is possible...Ivermectin wouldn't catch the tapes and I haven't used Valbazen since last fall before breeding. I used Ivermectin on all my does after kidding. I DID get in three new does in the last few months as well. One had very pale eyelids when I brought her home four months pregnant, and was hard to keep weight on the last month of her pregnancy. She has been hard to put weight on and eyelids have been pale regardless of Ivomec... She is dam to these kids and was just wormed with Safeguard alongside them, although I haven't scrutinized her poo for tapeworm segments....Hmm.... I will re-worm once more in a week with the Safeguard to catch any hatching tapes..and note that Safeguard DOES still work in my area. I usually do Valbazen once a year for tapes because I've heard bad things about Safeguard not working, but decided to give it a try instead of buying a $50 bottle of Valbazen I will never get through before it expires. 

Thanks for the suggestions! It really helps to get my brain considering all avenues.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was thinking tapeworms or some thing on that line as well. I know a lady not to far from Susanville that had around 80 kids and has lost over 20 kids this year. Is that some what close to you? She has no idea what is going on, I told her with that many need to get them check out, but I dont think she is going to. 
I had some kids die from e coli last year, they didnt just die over night, it was a long painful thing that went on, the main thing that you can tell right away if it is it is the smell of the poop. Not like it smells good to start with lol, but that smell was enough to make you want to puke. I had a kid that got the runs, I went down the list trying to figure out what was wrong with it, one day I walked out and she did not look very good, figured she was dead and for one last 'fix' I gave cd anti and she cleared right up. It will mess up all the vac. they are on and will have to start it over, but when it comes to the runs that is going to be the first thing I run to from now on. She went from hardly standing to totally fine.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nope, not smelly. Well, doesn't smell any worse than poop. Lol. I had anti-toxin but it was in a fridge that lost power and was ruined just a couple of weeks ago. I haven't gotten to the store to replenish my on-hand supply. Really thinking tapes now, which makes me want to punch myself and I am really thinking I know who brought it in. She has been in with my herd too, so guess what all my goats get shoved down their throats tomorrow? Safeguard party!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol, I do think tape worms as well, just trying to think of back ups just in case, hope your party goes well


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yup..now thinking it even more. Smallest kids poo has stayed thick and pasty (much better than the watery green IMO) and still has little chunks of white. Older kid is managing to pass his poo without making any mess on his back end...but I watched him pass a long, green string...thick and flatish with lumps spaced pretty evenly...maybe a tape covered in green poo? Looking at internet photos I'm thinking that is it. I have not had any scours with ANY of my other kids this year and I'm really, really thinking mom had tapes to begin with. I have only had her since the first week of March.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have Valbazen but it has been expired for several months? Do you think it will work at all? Its been stored properly and its $50 a freaking bottle. Was thinking about giving some to these guys tomorrow since I've heard Safeguard can kill adults but not help actually rid of immature worms.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If it was me i would still use it i would just up the dose a little.....thats what i would do


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Most expiration dates are shorter then the actual life. I would go ahead and still use it. 
The tape may be the white stuff you are seeing but they would not cause the green poo.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes Id go ahead & use it too. Several months is no biggie if it was stored properly.
Im dealing w/3 mo old that has runny dark poo. Gave her pepto for a day, looked like it was clearing up so skipped a day. It's baack. If it dosnt clear in 2 more days its no grain & Sulfadimethoxine treatment.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Blah. Still scouring this morning although it looks much less profuse. I'm hoping it is slowing down. His butt was half clean compared to the disastrous mud butt he had yesterday. Still some little chunks of white that still really look like tapes to me. He is getting extremely tired of his medications and is struggling violently. Getting the Valbazen today to give to them when I get home from the other place. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

STILL scouring. The little snot is getting ridiculous to try and medicate at this point. Still getting everything listed but the electrolyte/Probios mix is the hardest to get down without WW2. It seems to have gotten much better, I haven't seen any new poo on his butt this morning, but lots of white goop. I'm not thinking tapes now. Its more like thick, white snot than segments. Last night his butt was pretty stinky (non-poop stink) but this morning he isn't smelly. Wondering if indeed this is Ecoli or some other bacterial infection?

His big brother has been being treated right along side him. He didn't haven noticeable scours unless you watched him poop, it went from pale green and slimy to almost yellow but barely noticeable. This morning his butt is muddy and it dark and thick sludge. Le sigh. They have been with mom this whole time, so they got separated this morning and will be in a dry paddock all day and we will see if that helps any.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ack! I read this on a forum:

"Tapeworms,pin worms or any worms found in the berry maker produce a whitish to yellow thick mucous that reminds you of thick white snot or boogers. 7weeks is the perfect age for worms of that nature because the babies are eating pretty much on their own totally and aren't to picky as to what they put in there mouths such as berries,and I don't mean raspberries either!

Caution: This mucous can cause major constipation,an enema is advised."

I haven't actually seen fresh poop on him last night or this morning...just the white snot. Does that mean that now he might be backed up instead of scouring? Since I've been trying to fight scours should I really be giving him an enema or will this mess things up all over again? Very frustrated at this point.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would try the enema....is it white mixed in with his poop or is it white pudding looking poop?? This year we had a few calfs with whit pudding looking poop we gave a big dose of neomycin and went away.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

It was mixed in. No white stuff last night or this morning and his butt looked dry last night. Tried the enema and nothing came out. He may never trust a human again after that though...acted like he was scarred for life. He had been hunched up and shivering yesterday morning and the whole day before but he was looking good last night. Dry butt this morning but no luck seeing a poo. If I don't think he has poo'd tonight he will get another enema..poor dude.

Big brother was completely dry but got an enema for good measure. What looks like normal poo came out and then he ran off and poo'd three nice, normal goat pellets on his lonesome. Only us goat people are excited to see goat pellets.  Broke them open and low and behold, very definite tapeworm segments in two of the three. Before it was guessing as to what the white stuff was because it was either mushy or stringy but covered in too much diarrhea to tell. So now I'm back to heavy tapeworm infestation as the cause of all this.

Little guy had lost his appetite the day before yesterday but was super hungry this morning (and bouncy!) Took them back to momma and let them have a short feeding before milking her out. She is getting to graze an over grown piece of the field for a few hours and then they will go back with her again.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh good they are doing better!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Dry butts two days in a row! And pellets! Very happy.


----------

